# Photos viewable on a DVD player?



## Sean Olivers (Aug 23, 2003)

Is there a way to burn photos (BMPs/JPGs) onto a CD-R so that they can be viewed on a DVD player (not a computer, but a plain-old DVD player hooked up to a TV)? 
Could this be done as a slide show, using the DVD/TV remote FFW/REW to advance the photos?


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes "IF" you have software capable of burning VCDs and your DVD player supports VCD format.


What do you have to burn with?


----------



## Sean Olivers (Aug 23, 2003)

I want to have some relatives of mine be able to view some photos on their DVD player, but I don't know what the make/model is. Do DVD players read ONLY DVDs or can they read other image formats as well?

I have Nero 5 x, some "photo-to-DVD" type s-w,and a fairly cheap CD-R burner, not a DVD burner.


----------



## vanner (Nov 14, 2003)

Most Dvd players recognise jpeg's. All I do is burn a Cd as data.
And the Dvd player runs it as a slide show !!


----------



## garyandrews (Nov 28, 2003)

I've just bought a DVD player, and loaded 120 pics onto a CD-R, it just plays as a slideshow. The player has to be able to recognise the JPG, it should say in the manual.


----------



## Saint Anger (Jul 18, 2003)

It just depends upon the DVD player.

The newer the player, the more likely it is to read a variety of file formats burned onto CD-R/CD-RW's. Virtually all DVD players sold now can view VCD and/or SVCD, play mp3's and music CD's, and display "picture CD's" or even raw .jpg's.

Older players - ehhhhh, not so much.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

We have a fairly new dvd player (not an expensive one) and it says it will show pictures on a regular CD. We haven't tried this yet. I just assumed that the pictures would be burned on as data and show up on the t.v. I don't know about them changing like a slide show. But regular music CDs (made as audio) play on it like a cd player.

Now I'll have to try it and see.

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Next day... I don't know if it actually said it would show pictures from a regular CD (or my daughter- who bought it thought it said that at time time). Maybe they have to be saved differently?

I tried saving pictures on a CD using "data" and when put in the DVD player is says DISK ERROR.

Maybe there's another way of saving them, as video or something?

This isn't something I know very much about, and CD burning seems to be one of the most confusing things I can remember trying to do.

At least so far...

~ Carrie


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

If you find burning to CD confusing, try BurnQuick. It integrates a right click action into Windows, meaning all you have to do is insert your disk in the drive, right-click on the file, etc. you want to burn, and off you go. So easy that even I can manage it. 

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks, I'll look for it.

What's been mainly confusing has been the different file types and formats, like in Audio. Some will say it's not the right 16-bit stereo, etc. I've had some I've tried various programs with and still didn't get it right.

Right now I'm more into graphics, and making/saving screensavers, which seems simple and direct.

I like the program you discribe, though. I like ones you just click on and they do whatever needs to be done.

~ Carrie


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Yes, that's right. Right-click, then you are able to choose Data, Audio, Mixed, etc., and it's just one click from there.

Good luck.

Bye,
Penny.


----------

